# I’m getting nothing so far from the stimulus



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

So far I’ve gotten zero stimulus, the $1200 I don’t know what’s up with, I filed for my taxes in 2018 and thought that should be good, did my 2019 taxes a few days ago and maybe that’ll fix that. California unemployment hasn’t fixed it so I can get ue yet, they said that’s about a week and a half until it’s fixed. I also tried applying for the paycheck protection program and my bank just sent an email saying there aren’t any more funds, maybe if they pass another stimulus package. Kinda upset that I’m out of work only because of this Kung-flu and I’m getting zero help for the one time I need it and don’t know what to do


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Drive delivery.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Drive delivery.


There's hardly any demand here, and I don't think any of these other apps are accepting new applications and I'm not signed up for them


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Food delivery. Put on a mask and go get the cash. I made a ton of money just yesterday. Business is booming.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

NicFit said:


> So far I've gotten zero stimulus, the $1200 I don't know what's up with, I filed for my taxes in 2018 and thought that should be good, did my 2019 taxes a few days ago and maybe that'll fix that. California unemployment hasn't fixed it so I can get ue yet, they said that's about a week and a half until it's fixed. I also tried applying for the paycheck protection program and my bank just sent an email saying there aren't any more funds, maybe if they pass another stimulus package. Kinda upset that I'm out of work only because of this Kung-flu and I'm getting zero help for the one time I need it and don't know what to do


<putting on my serious face>

Have you checked the IRS website for the status of your stimulus check? If your DD info is not correct it will be sent as a check. Most people didn't even start to get DD until about 04/15/20 so you could still be in the que for the deposit.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> <putting on my serious face>
> 
> Have you checked the IRS website for the status of your stimulus check? If your DD info is not correct it will be sent as a check. Most people didn't even start to get DD until about 04/15/20 so you could still be in the que for the deposit.


that portal , check my payment does not work at all

the IRS has all my info but i got nothing, so far


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> So far I've gotten zero stimulus, the $1200 I don't know what's up with, I filed for my taxes in 2018 and thought that should be good, did my 2019 taxes a few days ago and maybe that'll fix that. California unemployment hasn't fixed it so I can get ue yet, they said that's about a week and a half until it's fixed. I also tried applying for the paycheck protection program and my bank just sent an email saying there aren't any more funds, maybe if they pass another stimulus package. Kinda upset that I'm out of work only because of this Kung-flu and I'm getting zero help for the one time I need it and don't know what to do


Unless you owe back child support you're getting a stimulus check Pierre you might not know how or when but you would have you checked the IRS website. The only way you're going to get a direct deposit is, if you filed your taxes last year, got a refund, provided your checking account and routing number, and did not use TurboTax, H&R Block, or something similar. Everyone else is getting a check, unless you update your information on the IRS website. Even then you might not get direct deposit


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Agree. Go to the IRS site and check to see if your payment has been scheduled. It's working now (Saturday)


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Just went there and still says status not available. I logged in after waiting 24 hrs.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I got my check already. I think they knew I didn't need it so they got it to me ASAP.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I got my check already. I think they knew I didn't need it so they got it to me ASAP.


For me they know I don't need it and they take their time.&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've already had $1,157.....$2,000.......$2,000..........CAD though :roflmao:


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Agree. Go to the IRS site and check to see if your payment has been scheduled. It's working now (Saturday)


Right. Today was my third day of entering the same information and getting errors... and then suddenly it said oh.. your money will be deposited on the 22nd of April.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

NicFit said:


> California


That the problem right there since Trump is in power... lol


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I’ve been trying for three days now to get the irs to give me info and it just keeps giving me errors, the local offices are closed and the telephone is not accepting calls. This is just so frustrating, someone could look and fix this within a few minutes but they are shut down, I would think the irs was an essential business but guess not, maybe I should stop paying taxes since they aren’t essential


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

NicFit said:


> There's hardly any demand here, and I don't think any of these other apps are accepting new applications and I'm not signed up for them


Uber eats can be done anywhere and in large part its like printing money nowadays. Just drive to a spot u know is busy and start there. Thats all I do, I focus most of my work in Philly and I can barely keep up with demand.

Where do u live?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

NicFit said:


> So far I've gotten zero stimulus, the $1200 I don't know what's up with, I filed for my taxes in 2018 and thought that should be good, did my 2019 taxes a few days ago and maybe that'll fix that. California unemployment hasn't fixed it so I can get ue yet, they said that's about a week and a half until it's fixed. I also tried applying for the paycheck protection program and my bank just sent an email saying there aren't any more funds, maybe if they pass another stimulus package. Kinda upset that I'm out of work only because of this Kung-flu and I'm getting zero help for the one time I need it and don't know what to do


Apply for Food Stamps. Apply for cash aid. Call a family member. Call your 2018 tax preparer. If fees are deducted from a refund you will have to read what is written about that.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Apply for Food Stamps. Apply for cash aid. Call a family member. Call your 2018 tax preparer. If fees are deducted from a refund you will have to read what is written about that.


Agreed. Make the system work for you. As of right now i have student loans, car payment and mortgage pushed back at least 90 days and our water and electric are following a no disconnect policy til at least the end of May


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> I've been trying for three days now to get the irs to give me info and it just keeps giving me errors, the local offices are closed and the telephone is not accepting calls. This is just so frustrating, someone could look and fix this within a few minutes but they are shut down, I would think the irs was an essential business but guess not, maybe I should stop paying taxes since they aren't essential


Post a screenshot of the exact message you're getting.

Make sure you're inputting all of the information accurately

SSN -No dashes
DOB - ##/##/####
Address- EXACTLY how it appears on your tax return


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Post a screenshot of the exact message you're getting.
> 
> Make sure you're inputting all of the information accurately
> 
> ...


Same thing, can't verify my information on the irs site, I've tried until it says too many requests. I don't know why it won't figure it out, I've even looked at what was on the tax return and put in all the periods and commas for the exact same way it appears on my tax form. I need a five minute call with them but there no way to call them &#128577;

Not going on food stamps as I don't need it, my bills are taken care of for the moment, I want my part of this stimulus that made me have to stop driving. I'm not using my car for eats or food delivery because it's too gas inefficient for that and I won't make any money. Also don't want my car stinking like mcdoodles permanently. Was thinking of picking up a cheap car good on gas but without stimulus I can't


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> I want my part of this stimulus that made me have to stop driving.


You'll get your stimulus regardless. You just don't know exactly how or when. Whether you're driving or not does not come into play with the stimulus check.

Have you filed your 2019 taxes? If so when? Are you using the information off your 2018 or 2019 taxes to enter into the IRS website?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The problem may lie in my address, do they want the apartment number or no? Do they want apt in front of my unit number or just the number? Stupid people at the irs need to get the phones working again, a five minute call would fix this. I filed my 2019 on April 15 but they had my 2018 return

As of right now I'm getting the too many times in 24 hours message so even if I got it right I don't know right now


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> The problem may lie in my address, do they want the apartment number or no? Do they want apt in front of my unit number or just the number? Stupid people at the irs need to get the phones working again, a five minute call would fix this. I filed my 2019 on April 15 but they had my 2018 return
> 
> As of right now I'm getting the too many times in 24 hours message so even if I got it right I don't know right now


Like I said in my previous post,

Address - enter it EXACTLY how it appears on your taxes! In your case, 2018 taxes. Copy and paste that shit if it's that difficult to do.

Oh and wait 24 hours again&#129318;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Like I said in my previous post,
> 
> Address - enter it EXACTLY how it appears on your taxes! In your case, 2018 taxes. Copy and paste that shit if it's that difficult to do.
> 
> Oh and wait 24 hours again&#129318;


Yes but do they want the apartment, it's in a separate box on my 1040

At this point I have to wait 24 hours anyway

I've tried a bunch of different combinations and nothing seems to work, irs sent me tax estimate envelopes last year so I know they have my [email protected]@@ing information from my 2018 taxes, why haven't I gotten my damn $1200 like every other American &#129324;

I just found those envelopes and the address line on it, that's the damn address they have on file, I tried that crap ass website and it's not recognizing me. At this point the only thing I can think of is to write my congressman


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Yes but do they want the apartment, it's in a separate box on my 1040
> 
> At this point I have to wait 24 hours anyway
> 
> ...


Yes, include the entire line. The apartment number is on the same line but directly after the physical address. You do not include city and state. Also if you are using autofill to fill in the boxes, click on the box after it auto-fills. Delete the last charactercircles.enter it, turning the box from Blue to White. The government doesn't like autofill shit. if you filed your 2019 taxes and they not been processed yet, which chances are they haven't, you need to use the information off your 18 taxes.

not every American has gotten their $1,200. Stop being so dramatic . More people have not got it than folks who have got it. The requirements used to determine whether someone qualifies for the direct deposit seems to be getting Tighter and Tighter. Even if you were to get in there's nothing you're going to be able to do to really change it. Now they're saying if you filed your 2019 taxes you can't change the information and if you didn't file your 2019 taxes they won't let you change the information until you file. All mumbo-jumbo talking in circles. I changed mine 10 days ago and it said they were going to do direct deposit . they changed their mind this week and now I'm getting a check.

what was your AGI on your 2018 taxes? Was it below 10,000? If it was you're getting a check mailed out this coming Thursday.


----------



## CJuberTampa (Oct 14, 2014)

If you filed with H&R Block or Turbo Tax they do not have your direct deposit information. You will get a check. Articles online with more info if you google.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CJuberTampa said:


> If you filed with H&R Block or Turbo Tax they do not have your direct deposit information. You will get a check. Articles online with more info if you google.


Looked into that and it seems like only an issue if you do a tax refund anticipation loan which I didn't do since I only payed and didn't get anything back last year


Daisey77 said:


> Yes, include the entire line. The apartment number is on the same line but directly after the physical address. You do not include city and state. Also if you are using autofill to fill in the boxes, click on the box after it auto-fills. Delete the last charactercircles.enter it, turning the box from Blue to White. The government doesn't like autofill shit. if you filed your 2019 taxes and they not been processed yet, which chances are they haven't, you need to use the information off your 18 taxes.
> 
> not every American has gotten their $1,200. Stop being so dramatic . More people have not got it than folks who have got it. The requirements used to determine whether someone qualifies for the direct deposit seems to be getting Tighter and Tighter. Even if you were to get in there's nothing you're going to be able to do to really change it. Now they're saying if you filed your 2019 taxes you can't change the information and if you didn't file your 2019 taxes they won't let you change the information until you file. All mumbo-jumbo talking in circles. I changed mine 10 days ago and it said they were going to do direct deposit . they changed their mind this week and now I'm getting a check.
> 
> what was your AGI on your 2018 taxes? Was it below 10,000? If it was you're getting a check mailed out this coming Thursday.


My agi wasn't below $10k, I'm just more frustrated that there's no way to even check it right now. I don't know what's going on and it should be here but the website isn't letting me verify, I tried again today three times and nothing, I put in the exact same address line I got on my estimate tax envelopes so I don't know what the deal is. A quick phone call would solve this but they aren't taking any phone calls. Everyone else I know got it and I didn't is the issue. Why doesn't the irs have some sort of email or text chat in this day and age. Seems like they need to update this antiquated system of theirs. As of right now there's no way for me to contact them to do anything about this. Maybe I'm getting a paper check, maybe direct deposit, who knows and at this point, I'm just in the dark since I can't contact the irs


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

NicFit said:


> So far I've gotten zero stimulus, the $1200 I don't know what's up with, I filed for my taxes in 2018 and thought that should be good, did my 2019 taxes a few days ago and maybe that'll fix that. California unemployment hasn't fixed it so I can get ue yet, they said that's about a week and a half until it's fixed. I also tried applying for the paycheck protection program and my bank just sent an email saying there aren't any more funds, maybe if they pass another stimulus package. Kinda upset that I'm out of work only because of this Kung-flu and I'm getting zero help for the one time I need it and don't know what to do


You're probably in the same boat as me. I filed my 2019 return a week before they started making payments. The IRS won't make a payment while they are processing your return. I suspect they'll either make a DD to my account in a week, or cut me a paper check early next month.

It would say "payment status not available" on the IRS website.

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments


NicFit said:


> At this point the only thing I can think of is to write my congressman


Please don't bother Nancy, she's busy.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I feel ya bro

I have started doing Insta here in my market. Last week I grossed 1250. About 500 of that was RS. I haven't got jack from our Govt and that's ok by me. I learned my lesson during the 07 recession. Good luck bud. Sorry too hear how their screwing you.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

There are 4 threads in this "Pay" section of Uberpeople.net pertaining to the Covid-19 STIMULUS payment. It's sad because some of the questions asked in a new thread, are answered in an existing thread. Drivers who ask a question get frustrated because noone is answering him/her. Yet the answer they seek has already been posted.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NicFit said:


> So far I've gotten zero stimulus, the $1200 I don't know what's up with, I filed for my taxes in 2018 and thought that should be good, did my 2019 taxes a few days ago and maybe that'll fix that. California unemployment hasn't fixed it so I can get ue yet, they said that's about a week and a half until it's fixed. I also tried applying for the paycheck protection program and my bank just sent an email saying there aren't any more funds, maybe if they pass another stimulus package. Kinda upset that I'm out of work only because of this Kung-flu and I'm getting zero help for the one time I need it and don't know what to do


A LOT OF PEOPLE HAVE GOTTEN THEIR CHECKS !
CRISP NEW $20.00 BILLS
WITH HARDLY ANY COVID ON THEM !

Delivering Pizza.

And i can Tell You . . .

The WEED MAN IS MAKING A KILLING !

SMELL OF SKUNK WEED IS EVERYWHERE !
MANY DOORS I DELIVER TOO . . .


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Trump is trying to get more funds for the Payroll Protection Plsn. liberals are blocking it, mainly Piglosi.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> Trump is trying to get more funds for the Payroll Protection Plsn. liberals are blocking it, mainly Piglosi.


Dems are busy trying to get everyone 2k a month and no rent or mortgage for a year.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mordred said:


> Dems are busy trying to get everyone 2k a month and no rent or mortgage for a year.


What about . . .
. . . . . . . . . FREE COLLEGE !

I WANT A DOCTORAL DEGREE IN BASKET WEAVING !


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> There are 4 threads in this "Pay" section of Uberpeople.net pertaining to the Covid-19 STIMULUS payment. It's sad because some of the questions asked in a new thread, are answered in an existing thread. Drivers who ask a question get frustrated because noone is answering him/her. Yet the answer they seek has already been posted.


And yet I still don't have any new information and I don't have any of my stimulus



tohunt4me said:


> What about . . .
> . . . . . . . . . FREE COLLEGE !
> 
> I WANT A DOCTORAL DEGREE IN BASKET WEAVING !
> View attachment 450341


Stupid and lame, not even close to being funny


----------



## Jln (Apr 20, 2020)

NicFit said:


> So far I've gotten zero stimulus, the $1200 I don't know what's up with, I filed for my taxes in 2018 and thought that should be good, did my 2019 taxes a few days ago and maybe that'll fix that. California unemployment hasn't fixed it so I can get ue yet, they said that's about a week and a half until it's fixed. I also tried applying for the paycheck protection program and my bank just sent an email saying there aren't any more funds, maybe if they pass another stimulus package. Kinda upset that I'm out of work only because of this Kung-flu and I'm getting zero help for the one time I need it and don't know what to do


As long as you qualify, it's coming. I was skeptical as well. But mine was deposited last week. If no dd then you will be on the round after direct deposits.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Jln said:


> As long as you qualify, it's coming. I was skeptical as well. But mine was deposited last week. If no dd then you will be on the round after direct deposits.


There's nothing any of us can do to get any information....all the phone lines and websites are overloaded.

Just hang in there.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

CJuberTampa said:


> If you filed with H&R Block or Turbo Tax they do not have your direct deposit information. You will get a check. Articles online with more info if you google.


Not true I have used H&R Block for probably the last 10 years and got my 1200 direct deposit on the 14th.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Not everyone was lucky like you . I have DD with the IRS and still as of today had not got the 1,200$. In our family only my daughter got it . 

Also my husband being with BOA for the last 12 years did not get the loan we needed. Even after applying the first day . At this point I don’t care about the 1,200$ but I do worry for my fiend company . He feed 100 people. He later of 87 of them and all have applied for IU. 

We are not cash rich, we have lots of commercial buildings and that is where we invested our money . 

I am looking to sell some of my stocks (120,000$) to see if I can help and waiting for my accountant and agent at Raymond James to see what is the best way to do so . 

If I can’t do so I will have some of my money from Italy being transferred by my sister husband who handle my account in Italy .


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Join the club. For paper checks, they will mail out 5 million checks a week. More than likely, social security and disabled will get their checks first and 1099 people will probably be last on the list so don't expect anything until June.
I expect that I will set mine on fire for a youtube video.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

"Status not available" That's what I am going to put as my income when I file 2019 taxes.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

At this point the only thing we can do is being optimistic and laugh. And not spend money beside groceries .


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TBone said:


> Join the club. For paper checks, they will mail out 5 million checks a week. More than likely, social security and disabled will get their checks first and 1099 people will probably be last on the list so don't expect anything until June.
> I expect that I will set mine on fire for a youtube video.


It goes off your AGI so if your AGI was 0 to 10,000 checks will go out on the 24th. AGI 10,000 to 20,000 will go out the following week and so forth


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Update, I got my advance for my SBA loan of $1k so that’s good news there. Hopefully the other $9k is soon to follow and I can take care of all my bills I’ve had to put on hold since this started 😃


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> Right. Today was my third day of entering the same information and getting errors... and then suddenly it said oh.. your money will be deposited on the 22nd of April.


same for me, but will it show up?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> same for me, but will it show up?


Well you'll find out soon enough here in just a few hours LOL the 22nd is tomorrow. if you are on the East Coast, that's only six and a half hours LOL


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Everyone needs to be patient, rest assured you will receive your check.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Last night the IRS finally figured out I wanted my $1200 and let me enter in my direct deposit information. Still had to use my 2018 numbers as they haven’t got my 2019 numbers inputted yet. Slackers should of let me do this a week ago and use my 2018 tax forms for verification. Don’t know why I had to wait until the 2019 taxes were submitted and reviewed or what ever they do to them


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Last night the IRS finally figured out I wanted my $1200 and let me enter in my direct deposit information. Still had to use my 2018 numbers as they haven't got my 2019 numbers inputted yet. Slackers should of let me do this a week ago and use my 2018 tax forms for verification. Don't know why I had to wait until the 2019 taxes were submitted and reviewed or what ever they do to them


They weren't allowing you to change your bank information until your 2019 taxes were submitted


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Mine updated last night for me to put in my bank info


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> They weren't allowing you to change your bank information until your 2019 taxes were submitted


That's pretty much what I think, even though they said if you filed your 2018 taxes you would get it but that wasn't true, you have to file your 2019 taxes


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

NicFit said:


> Last night the IRS finally figured out I wanted my $1200 and let me enter in my direct deposit information. Still had to use my 2018 numbers as they haven't got my 2019 numbers inputted yet. Slackers should of let me do this a week ago and use my 2018 tax forms for verification. Don't know why I had to wait until the 2019 taxes were submitted and reviewed or what ever they do to them


I got my direct deposit information put in there last Thursday, the 16th....still haven't updated the site with a date that I'm going to get my check deposited,This is all I've been getting for the last seven days


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> That's pretty much what I think, even though they said if you filed your 2018 taxes you would get it but that wasn't true, you have to file your 2019 taxes


I think you would have got your payment just having your 2018 taxes filed but it would have only been via check . I read somewhere in all of this mumbo-jumbo that you could not update your bank account information to get a direct deposit unless your 2019 taxes were filed. Now I don't know if that meant they won't let you update it at all or they would let you update but they had no intention of giving you a direct deposit.


MissAnne said:


> I got my direct deposit information put in there last Thursday, the 16th....still haven't updated the site with a date that I'm going to get my check deposited,This is all I've been getting for the last seven days
> View attachment 452498


What was your AGI for the tax year being used?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I think you would have got your payment just having your 2018 taxes filed but it would have only been via check . I read somewhere in all of this mumbo-jumbo that you could not update your bank account information to get a direct deposit unless your 2019 taxes were filed. Now I don't know if that meant they won't let you update it at all or they would let you update but they had no intention of giving you a direct deposit.
> 
> What was your AGI for the tax year being used?


That could be the case, I don't know what they are doing, and you can't call them, on top of that the website is down right now &#128563;


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NicFit said:


> So far I've gotten zero stimulus, the $1200 I don't know what's up with, I filed for my taxes in 2018 and thought that should be good, did my 2019 taxes a few days ago and maybe that'll fix that. California unemployment hasn't fixed it so I can get ue yet, they said that's about a week and a half until it's fixed. I also tried applying for the paycheck protection program and my bank just sent an email saying there aren't any more funds, maybe if they pass another stimulus package. Kinda upset that I'm out of work only because of this Kung-flu and I'm getting zero help for the one time I need it and don't know what to do


You're not the only one wondering about it. Methinks patience is the operative word.



NicFit said:


> So far I've gotten zero stimulus, the $1200 I don't know what's up with, I filed for my taxes in 2018 and thought that should be good, did my 2019 taxes a few days ago and maybe that'll fix that. California unemployment hasn't fixed it so I can get ue yet, they said that's about a week and a half until it's fixed. I also tried applying for the paycheck protection program and my bank just sent an email saying there aren't any more funds, maybe if they pass another stimulus package. Kinda upset that I'm out of work only because of this Kung-flu and I'm getting zero help for the one time I need it and don't know what to do


I solved the money problem by signing up with UberEats, Postmates, and Grubhub.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> You're not the only one wondering about it. Methinks patience is the operative word.
> 
> 
> I solved the money problem by signing up with UberEats, Postmates, and Grubhub.


Not going to wear my car and make it stink like food for scraps, I hate food delivery, restaurants suck at it around here, parking is a pain (though that may not be the case right now) and for 5 bucks every half hour. I have thought of instacart but the thought of having to drag stuff upstairs isn't happening with me, not as young as I used to be. I don't have an efficient enough vehicle to do deliveries. Just going on unemployment and taking the loss, though with the stimulus it won't be a bad loss. My money is just fine right now. Honestly there isn't enough work even with deliveries for all of us and I'll take the unemployment so you can keep working those deliveries


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Not going to wear my car and make it stink like food for scraps, I hate food delivery, restaurants suck at it around here, parking is a pain (though that may not be the case right now) and for 5 bucks every half hour. I have thought of instacart but the thought of having to drag stuff upstairs isn't happening with me, not as young as I used to be. I don't have an efficient enough vehicle to do deliveries. Just going on unemployment and taking the loss, though with the stimulus it won't be a bad loss. My money is just fine right now. Honestly there isn't enough work even with deliveries for all of us and I'll take the unemployment so you can keep working those deliveries


See my article on UberX vs UberEats. I've been averaging $18 an hour (about half in tips). I used to think the same thing as you. BTW, I"m 69 years of age, with a bad back. Again, see my article on the home page. they have big pouches to lock out the smell.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> See my article on UberX vs UberEats. I've been averaging $18 an hour (about half in tips). I used to think the same thing as you. BTW, I"m 69 years of age, with a bad back. Again, see my article on the home page. they have big pouches to lock out the smell.


$18 an hour is a pay cut, I can't make any money with my car for those rates. By the time I pay for gas, car payment, repairs and insurance I'm not making any money. Big pouches or not McD's will make your car smell for days. You ever been in a delivery vehicle? They stink. Always. Plus the hassle, restaurants can't get the orders right, drinks aren't filled, half hour lines to get food. With how they run it I don't know why anyone would bother with these app deliveries. $18 an hour is a joke when you provide your own vehicle. You don't get paid to go to the restaurant, you don't get paid to wait for the food. Why would I donate that much time and gas to a $6 job? Might as well as say your non-profit for that pay

Just did the math, 40 hours at $18 an hour is $720. Unemployment is going to pay $867 a week for two months. Which one will I make more on? Teach these app deliveries you won't work for pennies and wait for Uber X to return


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I checked the IRS website yet again today and it finally acknowledged we are eligible for the payment but that they didn't have our bank account information even though we had them direct debit our amount owed from our bank account. 🤔

We filed and paid our 2019 taxes on the fifteenth but it didn't recognize the numbers I plugged in so I had to use our 2018 numbers and then I added our bank info.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

thats strange because i know there are drivers who paid and still didnt get the stimulus. personally i cant get by the first page where you type in your ss and address even though i paid a hefty sum for 2018.


----------



## elsuasua27 (Apr 25, 2020)

i have got $600 but still pending ..i had file for UI back on 3/16.spoke to rep and she told me i should fill out PUA form.wich i did on 4/8..ive also received by mail 3 forms #1 says $0.00 on all my basic base periods wages.where that makes me denied for UI..#2 REQUEST FOR RECONSIDERATION

CONTINUE!!#2

where is shows me where i could put my quarter earnings manually..#3 request for alternate base period..
now should i return these or just wait to see what happens with PUA i dont know if this $600 is temp or thats my weekly benefits from PUA.wont even try the calling process its not going to let me through..after the call back has been updated


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I finally was able to put my DD for the 1200$ stimulus this morning. Hopefully next week the money will be there as well.

I did the UI online this morning as well. After 2 hr and 17 minutes I finished. That was the worse labor thing I ever had to do . Page was freezing all the time. I almost took my Mac and throw it out of the window . I was cursing like a sailor. 😂👏😳😡. Let’s hope for the best .


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MHR said:


> I checked the IRS website yet again today and it finally acknowledged we are eligible for the payment but that they didn't have our bank account information even though we had them direct debit our amount owed from our bank account. &#129300;
> 
> We filed and paid our 2019 taxes on the fifteenth but it didn't recognize the numbers I plugged in so I had to use our 2018 numbers and then I added our bank info.


 I paid my taxes back in February. For the people who owed taxes and paid, the government did not deem our Bank info as info "on file". The only people who they considered to have "on file" were people who got a tax refund and it their refund was processed via direct deposit. So their blanket statement - *most people won't have to do anything. As long as you filed your taxes you should get a direct deposit , *was utter bullshit! They knew damn well too. Any statement regarding this was stated in the exact same manner that they never deviated from. Do you recall they never ever addressed any extenuating circumstances?

Another thing that you'll probably encounter, if you filed your 2019 taxes, you cannot update your bank account information. We can technically updated in the system. Which I did. It updated to say they had all my updated information and I would be getting a direct deposit. They said they would notify me when they get a direct deposit date. Suddenly 5 days later it's switched over and said I was going to be getting a check mailed. I read somewhere that if you had already filed your 19 taxes, you would not be allowed to update your bank information due to possible fraud. They call it fraud prevention.


got a p said:


> thats strange because i know there are drivers who paid and still didnt get the stimulus. answered ly i cant get by the first page where you type in your ss and address even though i paid a hefty sum for 2018.


The checks will be dispersed based on your AGI so the first set went out this week. Next week, the checks should get sent out for anyone who had an AGI between 10 and $20,000. As far as getting into the system, have you filed your 2019 taxes? If not you have to enter in the information from your 2018 taxes to get access to the system. So any question they ask you, has to be answered per the info on your 2018. Your address exactly how it's written on those taxes. Any dollar amounts and such are directly from those taxes


elsuasua27 said:


> i have got $600 but still pending ..i had file for UI back on 3/16.spoke to rep and she told me i should fill out PUA form.wich i did on 4/8..ive also received by mail 3 forms #1 says $0.00 on all my basic base periods wages.where that makes me denied for UI..#2 REQUEST FOR RECONSIDERATION
> 
> CONTINUE!!#2
> 
> ...


 the $600 is the fpuc. That is separate to your weekly unemployment earnings. So are they having you file under regular unemployment are they having you file under Pua? Are you using your 2018 taxes or your 2019 taxes? Whichever taxes you are using, did you have W-2s as well as rideshare?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah, California unemployment sucks, $167 a week is utterly pathetic as if I made that in a day I wasn’t doing good. Kinda upset that that’s all they are going to give self employed and gig workers. As soon as the $600 bonus stops I’m just going tell them to shove it. We should all drive to Sacramento and protest this ue garbage that they are doing


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Update, I got my advance for my SBA loan of $1k so that's good news there. Hopefully the other $9k is soon to follow and I can take care of all my bills I've had to put on hold since this started &#128515;


When did you apply? I did on 4/8 and have seen nothing! Did you get any email notifications prior? Or did you suddenly see a deposit to your account with no notice?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

In order to provide benefits as quickly as possible, payments will be issued in phases. If you qualify for PUA, and depending on the effective date of your PUA claim, the initial payments you will receive are as follows:


Phase 1
$167 per week for each week you were unemployed from February 2, 2020 to March 28, 2020 due to a COVID-19 related reason.
Phase 2
$167 plus $600 per week for each week you were unemployed from March 29, 2020 to July 25, 2020, due to a COVID-19 related reason.
Phase 3
$167 per week, for each week from July 26, 2020 to December 26, 2020, that you are unemployed due to a COVID-19 related reason, up to a total of 39 weeks (minus any weeks of regular UI and certain extended UI benefits that you have received).
Note: If you qualify for your claim to be backdated to an earlier PUA effective date based on your last day of work, you could receive payment for past weeks you were unemployed due to COVID-19.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> They weren't allowing you to change your bank information until your 2019 taxes were submitted


Wrong. I updated mine this morning using 2018 info. Worked fine.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Jenga said:


> When did you apply? I did on 4/8 and have seen nothing! Did you get any email notifications prior? Or did you suddenly see a deposit to your account with no notice?


Zero notice, I applied on 4/8 too. Just money was in my account and they said my loan was rejected two day later. Redid it and sent them my 2019 tax return (sent my 2018 the first time and they didn't want that)



Jenga said:


> Wrong. I updated mine this morning using 2018 info. Worked fine.


I had to wait until my 2019 taxes were submitted but I had to use my 2018 data cause their site sucks donkey balls


----------



## elsuasua27 (Apr 25, 2020)

daisy77..i filed back on 3/16 for reg UI then waited 3 weeks and no replies..so i called them back on 4/7 and rep told me to file for PUA cause no rideshare will be elegible for reg UI. So on 4/7 i did just that and filled out the (OLD) PUA form.she also told me i should message them my 1099-k from uber/lyft wich i did at the time..then i called back it took almost 8hrs to connect and then they told me..everything was correct and to just keep certify my weekly benefits..until i see the money on my bank account..but this is a very long wait..so now i cant call no more as no one will answer after the new call back future..just to see the real status

...i have not filed no taxes 2018 or 2019 so rep told me to send the copy from uber website 1099-k wich she says that will work as well


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Zero notice, I applied on 4/8 too. Just money was in my account and they said my loan was rejected two day later. Redid it and sent them my 2019 tax return (sent my 2018 the first time and they didn't want that)
> 
> 
> I had to wait until my 2019 taxes were submitted but I had to use my 2018 data cause their site sucks donkey balls


I saw no place on the application for sending ANY information. How were you able to send the tax return? And just to confirm, this was the $1,000 ($10k) grant/EIDL loan, right?



elsuasua27 said:


> daisy77..i filed back on 3/16 for reg UI then waited 3 weeks and no replies..so i called them back on 4/7 and rep told me to file for PUA cause no rideshare will be elegible for reg UI. So on 4/7 i did just that and filled out the (OLD) PUA form.she also told me i should message them my 1099-k from uber/lyft wich i did at the time..then i called back it took almost 8hrs to connect and then they told me..everything was correct and to just keep certify my weekly benefits..until i see the money on my bank account..but this is a very long wait..so now i cant call no more as no one will answer after the new call back future..just to see the real status
> 
> ...i have not filed no taxes 2018 or 2019 so rep told me to send the copy from uber website 1099-k wich she says that will work as well


What is PUA? I'm only familiar with remedies such as UI, EIDL (grant/loan), and PPP. And how/where were you able to send 1099K info, as I saw no such ability on the EIDL grant app online.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, California unemployment sucks, $167 a week is utterly pathetic as if I made that in a day I wasn't doing good. Kinda upset that that's all they are going to give self employed and gig workers. As soon as the $600 bonus stops I'm just going tell them to shove it. We should all drive to Sacramento and protest this ue garbage that they are doing


167$ is a 1 week worth of groceries for a family of 4


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

^My check^. Yes I got a physical check in the mail, one of the first ones sent out.

The get my payment website let me put in direct deposit info last week but then it updated and said a check would be sent out April 24th. It actually arrived in my mailbox on the 24th :thumbup:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Jenga said:


> I saw no place on the application for sending ANY information. How were you able to send the tax return? And just to confirm, this was the $1,000 ($10k) grant/EIDL loan, right?
> 
> 
> What is PUA? I'm only familiar with remedies such as UI, EIDL (grant/loan), and PPP. And how/where were you able to send 1099K info, as I saw no such ability on the EIDL grant app online.


PUA pandemic unemployment assistance
Yes the grant/EIDL from SBA


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jenga said:


> Wrong. I updated mine this morning using 2018 info. Worked fine.


&#128517;&#128517; wrong! Well . . .You can technically update it but that doesn't mean anything.

You let me know how that direct deposit works out for you.



nj9000 said:


> View attachment 452881
> 
> ^My check^. Yes I got a physical check in the mail, one of the first ones sent out.
> 
> The get my payment website let me put in direct deposit info last week but then it updated and said a check would be sent out April 24th. It actually arrived in my mailbox on the 24th :thumbup:


That's Exactly what happened to me. I was shocked it was in the mailbox yesterday morning but very grateful. Although I turned right around and used it for may's rent. So the money is gonzo already LOL



elsuasua27 said:


> daisy77..i filed back on 3/16 for reg UI then waited 3 weeks and no replies..so i called them back on 4/7 and rep told me to file for PUA cause no rideshare will be elegible for reg UI. So on 4/7 i did just that and filled out the (OLD) PUA form.she also told me i should message them my 1099-k from uber/lyft wich i did at the time..then i called back it took almost 8hrs to connect and then they told me..everything was correct and to just keep certify my weekly benefits..until i see the money on my bank account..but this is a very long wait..so now i cant call no more as no one will answer after the new call back future..just to see the real status
> 
> ...i have not filed no taxes 2018 or 2019 so rep told me to send the copy from uber website 1099-k wich she says that will work as well


The 1099 should equate to a higher unemployment payout for you



NicFit said:


> Yeah, California unemployment sucks, $167 a week is utterly pathetic as if I made that in a day I wasn't doing good. Kinda upset that that's all they are going to give self employed and gig workers. As soon as the $600 bonus stops I'm just going tell them to shove it. We should all drive to Sacramento and protest this ue garbage that they are doing


That sucks. Our minimum payout 232 I believe but still not shit when that $600 Runs Out. It's because of all of our tax deductions. We are poor on paper. well probably in real life too LOL but not as poor as we are on paper



Jenga said:


> What is PUA? I'm only familiar with remedies such as UI, EIDL (grant/loan), and PPP.


&#129318; unless you had W-2s, don't worry about the UI. That's not a remedy for you. You need to be focusing on the PUA.&#129335;&#127996;

Edit: and probably the FPUC

You're welcome &#128521;


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NicFit said:


> $18 an hour is a pay cut, I can't make any money with my car for those rates. By the time I pay for gas, car payment, repairs and insurance I'm not making any money. Big pouches or not McD's will make your car smell for days. You ever been in a delivery vehicle? They stink. Always. Plus the hassle, restaurants can't get the orders right, drinks aren't filled, half hour lines to get food. With how they run it I don't know why anyone would bother with these app deliveries. $18 an hour is a joke when you provide your own vehicle. You don't get paid to go to the restaurant, you don't get paid to wait for the food. Why would I donate that much time and gas to a $6 job? Might as well as say your non-profit for that pay
> 
> Just did the math, 40 hours at $18 an hour is $720. Unemployment is going to pay $867 a week for two months. Which one will I make more on? Teach these app deliveries you won't work for pennies and wait for Uber X to return


If you can get unemployment after doing a 1099 gig, more power to ya. I never did $18 an hour with X, and I'm not going by the app calculation, I'm going by gross divided by my actual hours on the road, including dead miles, dead time. I know in some cities such as NYC and SF it's better than that, but cost of living is much higher, as well.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, California unemployment sucks, $167 a week is utterly pathetic as if I made that in a day I wasn't doing good. Kinda upset that that's all they are going to give self employed and gig workers. As soon as the $600 bonus stops I'm just going tell them to shove it. We should all drive to Sacramento and protest this ue garbage that they are doing


that's actually pretty good if you were a full time self employed gig worker and didn't pay anything into UI. Anything at all is a blessing.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

IRS sucks. I put in my direct deposit information days ago and today the website said they are mailing me a check. What kind of system are they running there? Absolutely primitive system, you think they would get their system updated for the 21st century


Las Vegas Dude said:


> that's actually pretty good if you were a full time self employed gig worker and didn't pay anything into UI. Anything at all is a blessing.


It's not worth the hassle as it won't cover my car payment once the $600 runs out. They are just not adjusting for different types of income and just giving an unadjustable number. I'm hoping by the time the $600 runs out at least some of my work is back but until this Kung-flu is over I won't have the work I had before


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Just got my stimulus! $1200.
Filed 2019 on 3/31
Per IRS site check mailing 4/24
Mailbox today!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Just got my stimulus! $1200.
> Filed 2019 on 3/31
> Per IRS site check mailing 4/24
> Mailbox today!


Got the letter for my daughter telling her she got her money deposit with trump huge signature. Maybe I should framed it. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Got the letter for my daughter telling her she got her money deposit with trump huge signature. Maybe I should framed it. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Trump taking care of us all! ❤


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Trump taking care of us all! ❤


With our money .


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

NicFit said:


> In order to provide benefits as quickly as possible, payments will be issued in phases. If you qualify for PUA, and depending on the effective date of your PUA claim, the initial payments you will receive are as follows:
> 
> 
> Phase 1
> ...


Please tell where you got this information. UI benefits are state specific due to differing costs of living, and they are also based on your income, not some flat amount like $167.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jenga said:


> Please tell where you got this information. UI benefits are state specific due to differing costs of living, and they are also based on your income, not some flat amount like $167.


So I would assume he's posting for his State of California. Although our income does come into play, for drivers who do this as their only source of income, without W-2s, are all going too pretty much have the same net income at the end of the year or being in a close enough range where you won't see a huge fluctuation in dollar amounts with our unemployment.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> So I would assume he's posting for his State of California. Although our income does come into play, for drivers who do this as their only source of income, without W-2s, are all going too pretty much have the same net income at the end of the year or being in a close enough range where you won't see a huge fluctuation in dollar amounts with our unemployment.


But what are they even basing the "income" on? 1099-K? Schedule C? What exactly are the Unemployment people looking at to come up with this paltry number? Please someone who is actually GETTING unemployment reply to this!!!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

NicFit said:


> So far I've gotten zero stimulus, the $1200 I don't know what's up with, I filed for my taxes in 2018 and thought that should be good, did my 2019 taxes a few days ago and maybe that'll fix that. California unemployment hasn't fixed it so I can get ue yet, they said that's about a week and a half until it's fixed. I also tried applying for the paycheck protection program and my bank just sent an email saying there aren't any more funds, maybe if they pass another stimulus package. Kinda upset that I'm out of work only because of this Kung-flu and I'm getting zero help for the one time I need it and don't know what to do


I got mine today, and I'm on Social Security and was told to expect a Check in the mail in July.

I got direct deposit today.

Its coming.....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jenga said:


> But what are they even basing the "income" on? 1099-K? Schedule C? What exactly are the Unemployment people looking at to come up with this paltry number? Please someone who is actually GETTING unemployment reply to this!!!


Ummmm that would be me &#128587;&#128513; but like you said, every state is going to be a little different even though it's federally funded. Here, you can use either one. Your 1099 or your schedule C. I would think it through thoroughly before making your decision though


----------



## elsuasua27 (Apr 25, 2020)

hey guys checked my bank account today and just received my $1200

remember i did fill out the DD form back on april 12


----------



## elsuasua27 (Apr 25, 2020)

have GOOD news and BAD news..GOOD is that YES FINALLY i got approved for PUA..BAD is that i only got estimated for $182 weekly benefits i dont know how there calculating this but this is way off in 2018 i made UBER 62k and on 2019 i made UBER 56k..so i dont see where this get this so low amount i have e-mail them my copies again and see maybe if they will go over it..i mean all this wait for $182 its not really worth it..ill post and see what happens..

im in NYC


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

elsuasua27 said:


> have GOOD news and BAD news..GOOD is that YES FINALLY i got approved for PUA..BAD is that i only got estimated for $182 weekly benefits i dont know how there calculating this but this is way off in 2018 i made UBER 62k and on 2019 i made UBER 56k..so i dont see where this get this so low amount i have e-mail them my copies again and see maybe if they will go over it..i mean all this wait for $182 its not really worth it..ill post and see what happens..
> 
> im in NYC


Because they're going off your net business profit or loss. Your net earnings were not $60,000. That means you would have made like $400,000 for Uber LOL $60,000 is your gross which you don't take home


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Ummmm that would be me &#128587;&#128513; but like you said, every state is going to be a little different even though it's federally funded. Here, you can use either one. Your 1099 or your schedule C. I would think it through thoroughly before making your decision though


If you use your 1099-K then that shows the gross amount before "expenses" such as Uber fees (as you point out above), so why would they allow 1099 instead of SCH C? If they do, that will show a much higher gross income, so why would anyone even use Sch C which significantly lowers the "income"? And why do you say "think it through thoroughly". I appreciate your many responses, but these quick replies don't really explain much. Explaining the consequences of each would be helpful.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jenga said:


> If you use your 1099-K then that shows the gross amount before "expenses" such as Uber fees (as you point out above), so why would they allow 1099 instead of SCH C? If they do, that will show a much higher gross income, so why would anyone even use Sch C which significantly lowers the "income"? And why do you say "think it through thoroughly". I appreciate your many responses, but these quick replies don't really explain much. Explaining the consequences of each would be helpful.


 I told you to think it through thoroughly because that's exactly what you need to do. You're asking the right questions now think about it. No one's here to Hold Your Hand. Just like out in the driving world, no one is going to giveaway their money spots. Obviously there are drivers who are getting unemployment and being able to work. They're also drivers that are not able to work or not work as much. You need to decide what you want your outcome to be. There's two outcomes and two sources of income to submit. Think about it.

To be quite Frank, you came on here and was quick to run your mouth telling people they're wrong when you clearly have no idea what you're talking about. Telling people they're wrong and then turning around and asking for help , actually no not asking but demanding we help you , is going to get you nowhere. Lose the snippy attitude. You'll be amazed how far it gets you in life


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

elsuasua27 said:


> have GOOD news and BAD news..GOOD is that YES FINALLY i got approved for PUA..BAD is that i only got estimated for $182 weekly benefits i dont know how there calculating this but this is way off in 2018 i made UBER 62k and on 2019 i made UBER 56k..so i dont see where this get this so low amount i have e-mail them my copies again and see maybe if they will go over it..i mean all this wait for $182 its not really worth it..ill post and see what happens..
> 
> im in NYC


The CARES is basing the GIG workers benefits as 50% of the states "average weekly benefit amount" (since your Profit/loss on your 1040 is likely 0 or a negative amount)
Then you add the federal $600 to that weekly amount (good through 7/31)
For example Texas regular benefit (average weekly 50%) is $207

Then add the Fed $600 & we can get $807 per week (through 7/31) then $207 for the remaining weeks until it's exhausted

Now Texas requires us to report our earnings/Profit "After expenses" When we file our weekly claim

If you zero out your earnings after expenses on a weekly basis then you are eligible for the $207 on top of your weekly driver earnings

Smart drivers will milk that extra $$$!


----------

